# 5 mo. Old swallowed 2 rawhides!



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy ate a whole rawhide in one sitting and had diahrea for three days. No more rawhide in this house, now he just gets bullysticks.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi, welcome to GRF. I would keep a very close eye on him. Make sure he's eating and pooing normally. Rawhide can cause problems. That doesn't mean it will in this case but keep a close eye or call your Vet.

Rawhide is actually banned in my house. It's just too dangerous IMO. Good luck.
Post pics when you get a chance, I know you're stressed right now


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd keep an eye on him, but... I'll be honest, those strips of rawhide that my one vet hands out for free to patients? Jacks finishes those off before I get home. The type of rawhide bones I buy for both dogs are larger and they can't nom them down as quickly. 

It may cause a little gas.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

We're off rawhides also. We use the Bully sticks (pizzles as they're nown here) & dried tendon for chew treats. We still have to watch our girl though when they get down to about 3-4 inches she's likel to swallow it.
Fortunately they digest ok and we've had no problems.


Mike D


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

A piece of that diameter & length could get stuck in the intestine, as rawhide does not get broken down as other food does. I freaked out after seeing my six month old swallow down a piece around an inch in diameter & about 2 inches long. It did not cause a problem thankfully, but I was worried for several days, so now rawhide is banned from our house too. My vet told me he does great business out of stones & rawhide ....business he said he would rather not have. It is just not worth the worry, so now Loki gets a big beef bone to gnaw on .....the butcher cuts it in half & one bit goes into the freezer. Once he has gnawed on it for a few days outside & it has dried off, he is allowed to have it in the house too ....lasts forever, is really cheap, he loves it, & best of all, I don't have to worry. I do not give him cooked bones, as they can splinter & be very dangerous. Hope you pup manages to pass it without a problem, but please keep a close eye on poops .....if vomits within minutes of eating, could be stuck in oesophagus. If eating ok, but not pooping or is continually straining with no result or runny poops, I would definitely get him to the vet within 24 hours, as you do not want part of the bowel dying off.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

this may or may not cause a problem but all you can do is watch him and see what happens.... 

on a side note english golden retrievers are just golden retrievers like any other so no need to specify that they are english style... 

if i were you i would just watch the puppy and feed lots of small meals over the next few days to make sure you keep that digestive system moving 

that having been said I do know a year old puppy tht died from a blockage caused by a rawhide and I know others who survived but needed surgery due to rawhide.... we don't allow rawhides at all in my house... I honestly don't even allow bully sticks ...


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

If he is acting normal and his plumbing is working he will be fine. Our first golden would eat those rawhides really fast also with no problems.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I would certainly be on poopooo alert; watch his eating and poopoo for awhile. 

Also what I would do, instead of chasing him and trying to get it out of his mouth (which will only entice him to swallow it) I would try to trade him for something else. When Rose did that, I could tell that she thought she had the ultimate treasure in her mouth. I simply did not look at her and said "I will just have peanut butter by myself!" and ran to the kitchen. She followed me immediately and dropped the gross looking thingy on my toes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oakley*



Shalva said:


> this may or may not cause a problem but all you can do is watch him and see what happens....
> 
> on a side note english golden retrievers are just golden retrievers like any other so no need to specify that they are english style...
> 
> ...


Oakley:

I agree with what Shalva said, I'd keep a close eye on him and for me personally, I will not give my dogs rawhides.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks found a deer skull in the woods. It was completely clean of skin/meat so I let him take it home in the car. I let him have it to chew one day for about 15 min, and he chewed off a tiny piece then I put it away. About a week later, I gave it back to him for about 15-20 min and when I looked he HAD EATEN ALL BUT A TINY PART OF IT!!!! I couldn't believe he could have eaten it all in such a short time. I was debating if it would hurt hiim (I know lots of people feed raw, including bones, but this was the whole skull-minus antlers and lower jaw......even the teeth were still there).
Anyway, later that day, he threw it all up.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

You already got all the advice I would give, i.e., no rawhides here - only bully sticks or raw bones - watch for good poo'in. I just wanted to say HI and good luck.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Shalva said:


> this may or may not cause a problem but all you can do is watch him and see what happens....
> 
> on a side note english golden retrievers are just golden retrievers like any other so no need to specify that they are english style...
> 
> ...


 
I agree. Puppies digestion is a toss up. Watch and see over the next 24 hours. Any sign of distress, not eating, not pooping, or excessive drooling means you should see your vet asap.

Rawhides, pig ears, etc are banned at my house also - even for the adult dogs. I have nylabones, kongs, hard toys, and antlers for them to chew. Nothing else. I also watch the size of the toys. After chewing, the antlers can be small enough to be a choking hazard so they are then trashed. 

Keep us posted on how your pup does.


----------



## Oakley123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, it's been about 24 hours since Oakley ate the rawhide and he hasn't pooped yet. He is acting fine, drinking, eating, playing, etc. but hasn't pooped I called the vet to let them know what's going on and they said to continue watching him and if anything changes with his appetite or if he starts vomiting or is in discomfort then to bring him in. My concern is that he hasn't gone to the bathroom yet! I'm wondering if I should give him something with higher fiber to try and pass it through or continue waiting it out?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

If he's not throwing up and acting normal I'd wait it out.


----------



## itsjustmisty (Jan 26, 2013)

Does anyone know about the pork snout chews? I've recently ordered the Porky Puffs by Life's Abundance. I haven't yet offered one to Clover, not sure she's old enough? She's 10 weeks. Here is the description of them on their site: 
"They are easily digestible and therefore a safe alternative to rawhide, which can cause choking, throat irritations and potentially dangerous intestinal blockages.

Since the digestive system is the first line of immune defense, treating your dog to a Porky Puff won’t put a strain on his or her health, like other highly-processed products on the market today. You’ll feel better providing a treat they’ll love, while helping to maintaining a healthy digestive system. And Porky Puffs are appropriate for dogs of all ages."

Obviously, the manufacturer is going to say they're great. Has anyone on here used them? I'd love first-hand info. 

Thanks a bunch. 

Oakley123, I hope your little fella does well and has zero problems.


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

I would be worried if he is eating normally but not pooping. If the rawhide has stuck low down in the intestine, there may not be any vomiting & no change in appetite until everything above the blockage has backed up .....which is very dangerous, as can cause bowel to rupture. How long did the vet tell you to wait? I would have taken him into the vet by now, as he may be able to feel if there is a problem by a physical examination.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

any poopoo yet? Please say yes!


----------



## Oakley123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, he finally went last night and again this morning! No sign of the rawhide but will keep watching. Absolutely no rawhides in this house EVER again!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Hallelujah!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Oakley123 said:


> Yes, he finally went last night and again this morning! No sign of the rawhide but will keep watching. Absolutely no rawhides in this house EVER again!


I agree no rawhide, try deer antler no mess and the can't bite a big piece off.
Roxy is a big chewer she loves them and the last and last.:wave: Keep watching for the exit.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Rawhides, pigs ears, are just not good at all.


----------

